# Whoever said Levi to Disco......



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Discovery Channel Signs New Riders
*thePaceline.com 

Following the completion of the 2006 Tour de France - the first one in seven years that the team did not win - the Discovery Channel Pro Cycling Team is already making plans to move forward and regain their winning ways. And as a step towards that future, Sports Manager Johan Bruyneel today announced the signing of three new riders for the 2007 season - and a new role for one of the true legends of the sport of cycling.


American *Levi Leipheimer* returns to the squad from Gerolsteiner, Portugal's *Sergio Paulinho* arrives from the former Wurth squad, and Lithuanian *Tomas Vaitkus* arrives from AG2R.


Adding to the team's managerial staff, Russian iron man *Viatchslev "Eki" Ekimov* will retire as a rider and become an Assistant Sports Manager along with Dirk Demol, Sean Yates, and Lorenzo Lapage.









"Eki is Eki - he is an amazing rider with one of the greatest palmares in the modern era," Bruyneel said. "We are very proud to have his cycling knowledge, experience, and leadership as part of the team as we move forward with great expectations for the opportunities ahead."


Looking ahead to the next year, Bruyneel said there is more still to come. "There are still changes that need to be made, and we can expect to probably sign two or three more riders to the roster."


Levi Leipheimer - Levi is not only one of the top American riders but one of the best riders in the pro peloton, period. 1st overall in the 2006 Dauphiné Libéré, 1st overall in the 2005 Tour of Germany, and 3rd overall in the 2001 Vuelta a España, Levi also has three top-ten finishes in the Tour de France and rode for Team USPS several years ago.









"There was definitely interest in him returning to our team from both sides. His palmares are excellent - he won the Dauphine Libere this year and probably should have won it last year, too. He'll definitely be a Tour de France rider for us in 2007," noted Bruyneel.


Sergio Paulinho - 2004 was the breakout year for the 26-year old rider. 6th in the Tour of Portugal and then a silver medal in the road race at the Athens Olympics, he was soon signed by Liberty Seguros-Würth. "I think he's a talent and we know some things about him from Jose Azevedo. He rode a good Dauphine Libere this year and I think he will do well in our environment," said Bruyneel.









Tomas Vaitkus (AG2R) - the 2002 junior Time Trial world champion, he also won a stage in the 2006 Giro d'Italia. "He's a good one-day rider and a solid sprinter," said Bruyneel. "I expect him to primarily be one of our riders for the Classics."


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

That's the only move that really made sense out of all the discussions. The Discover Channel I'm pretty sure wanted a top American on the team and want American team leadership. He was available and a top GC contender.

I would assume they will support Levi and groom Danielson at this time. Levi has probably 2-3 more good years in him, which will then give Danielson the opportunity to step in after Levi. Should be interesting to see at least.


----------



## Miles E (Jul 31, 2003)

DIRT BOY said:


> He'll definitely be a Tour de France rider for us in 2007," noted Bruyneel.


Does he mean "a rider" or "the rider"? Probably a bit to early to say at this point, I just hate to see them go down the "team leader by committee" route again.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> That's the only move that really made sense out of all the discussions. The Discover Channel I'm pretty sure wanted a top American on the team and want American team leadership. He was available and a top GC contender.
> 
> I would assume they will support Levi and groom Danielson at this time. Levi has probably 2-3 more good years in him, which will then give Danielson the opportunity to step in after Levi. Should be interesting to see at least.



2-3 more years of grooming for Danielson? For retirement with Leipheimer?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Miles E said:


> Does he mean "a rider" or "the rider"? Probably a bit to early to say at this point, I just hate to see them go down the "team leader by committee" route again.



If they're serious they must mean "a rider".


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*Interesting and exciting!*

What does this mean for Popo? His contract is up this year no? 

Does George become classics guy or go back to being super domestique? 

Is Levi a real strong leader? He's obviously a really strong bike rider but I've not seen him in a leadership role in his previous wins. The Disco boys have the formula but it is already obvious that it is difficult to transfer that formula to other leaders and have it work with the same degree of success.


----------



## The Tedinator (Mar 12, 2004)

From 6th in '05 to 13th in '06 to ??? in '07. hmmmmmm, there is a developing pattern here.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

*Source?*

What is the source of this news, please? I've been Googling to see if there are any more details, but nothing is turning up.


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

where did you find this announcement?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

The Tedinator said:


> From 6th in '05 to 13th in '06 to ??? in '07. hmmmmmm, there is a developing pattern here.



Yeah we know where this is going...


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

goose127 said:


> where did you find this announcement?



I was going to ask the same question...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

paceline.com Members Section!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Maybe too late*



rocco said:


> 2-3 more years of grooming for Danielson? For retirement with Leipheimer?


Danielson will be too old in 2-3 years. He's 28-29 now.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I like Levi, but I don't see him as a contender for the TdF podium anymore. He lost 21 minutes on the stage to Morzine, he lost 6 minutes in the last time trial. I think he's a good guy for shorter stage races like the Tour of Germany and the Dauphine, but I just don't think his results in this year's tour at his age indicate someone who can win it. Nice signing, sure, but big, maybe not.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't see this on the thepaceline.com anywhere.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

DIRT BOY said:


> paceline.com Members Section!


Do you mean www.thepaceline.com ? Or somewhere else? Because I'm not finding it ...


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*???*



DIRT BOY said:


> paceline.com Members Section!



Did you hack the website or something because it is not on the website. Also how would Chris have posted it NOW if he is traveling and said he would be posting it Tuesday morning? Something is weird. I am not saying it isn't true but I am saying something's fishy here.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

dagger said:


> Danielson will be too old in 2-3 years. He's 28-29 now.


Well, Levi is currently 32 which gives him about 2 good years left, maybe 3.

Levi is either being brought in to lead the team, which at this point I would imagine is all he wants to do (be a team leader) or will be riding as a support role in the mountains. For some reason, I just don't see him signing on as a support rider, though I have been wrong many times before.

If Discovery feels Danielson is ready, they Levi will likely ride for him. If not Danielson will ride for Levi next year, maybe two, then step in to take over the leadership of the team if they feel he is ready.

However, the move regardless of who will support who makes sense. I think Discovery Channel has a lot of say when it comes to personnel and it would appear they want to keep an American as a team leader for the team. Bringing in Levi just supports this.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes.
It's not there now!

I was there earlier, then taken off after someone realized it!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

I followed a link from here and there it was. Gone now. It must have been a mistake posting it earlier by the webmaster!


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Inconsisticies*



DIRT BOY said:


> Yes.
> It's not there now!
> 
> I was there earlier, then taken off after someone realized it!


Ok... The heading says Paceline.com. NOT "ThePaceline.com"

Also The headings don't match up with prior headings. The Johan quotes are written in what appears to be his "voice". Again Chris is the webmaster and I don't see how it got posted with him in transit.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

ok, I just made it up then.  
I pasted it form the site and just broke it up so I was not all jumbled.

Maybe I am lying? I was so bored I just wrote the whole thing myself.

I guess we will see tomorrow.


----------



## Miles E (Jul 31, 2003)

rocco said:


> If they're serious they must mean "a rider".


Yeah, the main thing Levi has going for him at this point is that he's American. Maybe he could fill a role a la Julich and win some smaller races through the year, while riding support in the big ones. 

I just hope they figure out who's riding support by Tour time next year, and don't have four domestiques and five quasi-leaders.


----------



## goose127 (Jun 9, 2004)

If it is Levi, I think Disco missed out by a year. I think that Levi's best chance just came and went, he will be too old. 

Personally I think Levi was sick this year and maybe he even peaked a bit early. If he has anything left in the tank, then Disco gives him his best chance. But this would be a one year and out situation. I don't think Gerolsteiner ever backed him up, just like Rabobank. Suprising considering how he did in the Dauphine


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

dagger said:


> Danielson will be too old in 2-3 years. He's 28-29 now.



Yes exactly....


----------



## DeaconBlues (Jan 2, 2003)

http://www.thepaceline.com/members/staff_report_item.aspx?cid=2586

You might need to sign up for the link to work.

Deek


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> Well, Levi is currently 32 which gives him about 2 good years left, maybe 3.



Not a as Tour de France leader. The Tour is rarely won by anyone over 33 and has never been won by anyone older than 34.





Wookiebiker said:


> If Discovery feels Danielson is ready, they Levi will likely ride for him. If not Danielson will ride for Levi next year, maybe two, then step in to take over the leadership of the team if they feel he is ready.



He'll never be ready because he's running out of time. He's too old.




Wookiebiker said:


> However, the move regardless of who will support who makes sense. I think Discovery Channel has a lot of say when it comes to personnel and it would appear they want to keep an American as a team leader for the team. Bringing in Levi just supports this.



Well these Americans will not win the Tour for Disco.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*I told you!*

members section:

http://www.thepaceline.com/members/staff_report_item.aspx?cid=2586


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*How?*



DeaconBlues said:


> http://www.thepaceline.com/members/staff_report_item.aspx?cid=2586
> 
> You might need to sign up for the link to work.
> 
> Deek


How did you find the link when there is no link provided from the staff report page nor the front page?


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

rocco said:


> 2-3 more years of grooming for Danielson? For retirement with Leipheimer?


Tommy D just turned 28. Levi will be 33 in October. Not only that, but TD started cycling late. He should have 4-7 more decent years. Levi should have 1 or 2 (maybe). I'm not sure how 28 is too old?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Funny, but I cannot find it on my own either.
But his link worked and I followed another like it earlier.

I guess somone is eating crow now. Tastes good right?


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

The Tedinator said:


> From 6th in '05 to 13th in '06 to ??? in '07. hmmmmmm, there is a developing pattern here.



I think Levi could do well w/ discovery- more money, more research, better equipment than the specialized crap and a better team if they go w/ 1 leader for the tour.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

ChilliConCarnage said:


> Tommy D just turned 28. Levi will be 33 in October. Not only that, but TD started cycling late. He should have 4-7 more decent years. Levi should have 1 or 2 (maybe). I'm not sure how 28 is too old?



Ok fair enough, 5 or 6 more years for TD. I meant too old in 2 or 3 more years and I was under the incorrect notion that he was at least hitting 29 about now. Now that being said, do you really think he's the guy to win the Tour de France anyway? Think about who his competition is. Cunego, Valverde...


----------



## DeaconBlues (Jan 2, 2003)

dagger said:


> How did you find the link when there is no link provided from the staff report page nor the front page?


I followed a link from a thread on Slowtwitch:

http://forum.slowtwitch.com/gforum....forum_view=forum_view_collapsed;guest=8357586

Perhaps this is one well crafted con-job? It does seem to be following mighty close to the end of the TdF. Is it normal to announce this kind of stuff less than 24 hours after the largest event in cycling?

Maybe we've been had.

Deek


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I think it's a very good signing. Disco was DESPERATE to get another American rider on the team that is at least competitive on GC -- George couldn't do it. Every year leading to this year they've had fewer and fewer Americans. The only two Americans left on the team were George and Tommy D. Two American riders out of 25 or so on an American-based squad??? That's not good for drumming up the fan support outside of the (relatively few) core cycling fans like us that don't get so hung up on nationality as co-sponsors and general TV viewers do. So I don't think Johan harbors any illusions that Levi is going to win the TdF -- this is a step up from their current situation but not the ultimate solution. I think they added a solid American GC rider to ride another couple of years while they add more talent over the next couple of years -- particularly American talent -- to avoid the situation that befell them this year when Landis won. IMO, it's killing Lance and Johan that they couldn't retain Landis because they underestimated his ability in 2004 and now, boom, Landis wins the Tour on a Swiss- (soon to be British-) based team. Moreover, they need to get Dave Z back, they need to sign good young talent like Saul Raisin, etc. These guys will raise a lot of interest before co-sponsors and the general population. Look at the cover of the current Bicyling magazine: Landis in Phonak kit and Dave Z in CSC kit (still a Danish team). No Discovery rider. 

Bravo Johan.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

All it says is he'll ride the Tour de France, not be the leader. Personally, I think of Levi as a top 10 guy, but I don't think I would ever pick him to win the whole thing. 

If Disco doesn't go with Popo next year as sole team leader, and give him the Lance schedule, the Lance resources, and the Lance treatment, I think they can kiss him goodbye. If his time isn't now, I don't understand when it will be. I still don't know why Danielson gets so much love here, but I can guarantee that he will never be the team leader for the TDF. At least not a very good one.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

I think we've been conned.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

mohair_chair said:


> All it says is he'll ride the Tour de France, not be the leader. Personally, I think of Levi as a top 10 guy, but I don't think I would ever pick him to win the whole thing.
> 
> If Disco doesn't go with Popo next year as sole team leader, and give him the Lance schedule, the Lance resources, and the Lance treatment, I think they can kiss him goodbye. If his time isn't now, I don't understand when it will be. I still don't know why Danielson gets so much love here, but I can guarantee that he will never be the team leader for the TDF. At least not a very good one.




Ding ding ding.... right on.


----------



## parity (Feb 28, 2006)

http://www.cyclingpost.com/rider/article_003127.shtml


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*Very disappointing*

Levi's a nice guy. He's American. But he will never win the Tour. Disco will be in the shade again next year.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

Hmm, the announcement was there and is now gone again! WTH!!


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

*Danielson is GETTING SCREWED BIG TIME!*



parity said:


> http://www.cyclingpost.com/rider/article_003127.shtml



"Leipheimer will be the main leader of the team during the 2007 Tour de France,"

screw DC. they will all have a team of 40 yr old in 5 years.

salvodelli, hincapie, lepheimer, beltran, padrnos, Rubiera .. <sigh>

oh wait - it's another JB trick .. switch to TD last moment..


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

DeaconBlues said:


> http://www.thepaceline.com/members/staff_report_item.aspx?cid=2586
> 
> You might need to sign up for the link to work.
> 
> Deek



http://www.bugmenot.com/view/www.thepaceline.com


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

rocco said:


> Ok fair enough, 5 or 6 more years for TD. I meant too old in 2 or 3 more years and I was under the incorrect notion that he was at least hitting 29 about now. Now that being said, do you really think he's the guy to win the Tour de France anyway? Think about who his competition is. Cunego, Valverde...


But when Lance came back did you really expect him to win the Tour? How about 7 times in a row? I bet you didn't.

Several years ago did you really expect Landis to win the Tour? I might give you that one, but I'd be willing to be you didn't.

The simple fact is you never know until somebody is given the chance to prove themselves in competition. It sounds like Discovery "may" think he is the guy for the future. Maybe they don't, but it sounds like thy might.

Only time will tell. However it sounds like they are trying to bolster the team to give it a go again next year whether it be with Levi, Popovich or Danielson.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Wookiebiker said:


> But when Lance came back did you really expect him to win the Tour? How about 7 times in a row? I bet you didn't.
> 
> Several years ago did you really expect Landis to win the Tour? I might give you that one, but I'd be willing to be you didn't.
> 
> ...


well, several years ago, Lance had won a World and a classic or two. I dont see Danielson sport similar results from his young years...
I simply dont see TD improve from year to year as his competition do or has done


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

This sucks. No offense to Levi, but I was hoping for some younger talent.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Einstruzende said:


> This sucks. No offense to Levi, but I was hoping for some younger talent.


Tommy D has to be seething.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Nutz!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2006)

Giantcyclist said:


> Yes I watched the tour. I saw a great champion that possibly peaked too early and maybe took it too easy after Dauphine.


Hmmm....

I wonder if Levi had difficulty in the beginning of Le Tour because he was either:

1) Let go by Gerolsteiner and was in shock or
2) Decided to sign on w/Disco and there was so major blowout with the DS or Team owner.

Either one of these could have put him under alot of emotional stress and affected his peformance in the first ITT and mountain stages.

It's interesting because he wouldn't say why he was underperforming, which could have been because he was bound contractually from announcing anything till after the tour.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

Wookiebiker said:


> But when Lance came back did you really expect him to win the Tour? How about 7 times in a row? I bet you didn't.
> 
> Several years ago did you really expect Landis to win the Tour? I might give you that one, but I'd be willing to be you didn't.
> 
> ...



If Danielson ever wins the Tour de France I'll give you $500. If you want it then PM me here when he does.


----------



## cyclodawg (Jul 1, 2003)

bas said:


> Tommy D has to be seething.


About what? He's never ridden the Tour before. Surely he did not expect to be the supported rider in his first try. TD will support LL in the mountains next year the way he supported Salvodelli this year in Italy. He'll probably still pull out a top 10 finish with strpong ITT's, and particularly if the TTT is back. Levi, by the way, if he's on form (as he clearly was not this year for the Tour), should at least podium next year in the Tour, particularly if Basso and Ullrich are suspended. 

Then, if all goes well, Levi passes the torch to Danielson the following year. It's easy to forget that TD has only ridden three GT's in his life (and yet, apparently, the folks here expect for him to have won all three--otherwise, he's a failure).


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

cyclodawg said:


> About what? He's never ridden the Tour before. Surely he did not expect to be the supported rider in his first try. TD will support LL in the mountains next year the way he supported Salvodelli this year in Italy. He'll probably still pull out a top 10 finish with strpong ITT's, and particularly if the TTT is back. Levi, by the way, if he's on form (as he clearly was not this year for the Tour), should at least podium next year in the Tour, particularly if Basso and Ullrich are suspended.
> 
> Then, if all goes well, Levi passes the torch to Danielson the following year. It's easy to forget that TD has only ridden three GT's in his life (and yet, apparently, the folks here expect for him to have won all three--otherwise, he's a failure).


He was promised the tour next year after riding the vuelta this year. That's why.

If he places top 3 in the Vuelta - it would be hard to deny him the TdF next year..
Otherwise - Tommy D doesn't deserve to ride it as the supported rider.

But now they are already promising it to Levi.


----------



## cyclodawg (Jul 1, 2003)

mohair_chair said:


> If Disco doesn't go with Popo next year as sole team leader, and give him the Lance schedule, the Lance resources, and the Lance treatment, I think they can kiss him goodbye. If his time isn't now, I don't understand when it will be. I still don't know why Danielson gets so much love here, but I can guarantee that he will never be the team leader for the TDF. At least not a very good one.


I really do not understand the obsession with Popovich, particularly in comparison to Danielson. What has he done since joining Disco? A Tour stage win. A white jersey (because of Valverde's abandonment). Third in the TdG in 2006. Anything else? 

Danielson, in the same time frame, has a first in the TdG in 2005 and a second in 2006, first in the Tour of Austria, seventh in the 2005 Vuelta, and was running fifth in the 2006 Giro before becoming sick. 

The best thing for Disco to do with Popo is to make him a Giro specialist. That's where he's had his success in the past. Of course, that would leave Disco with two Giro guys, making one expendable...


----------



## cyclodawg (Jul 1, 2003)

bas said:


> He was promised the tour next year after riding the vuelta this year. That's why.
> 
> If he places top 3 in the Vuelta - it would be hard to deny him the TdF next year..
> Otherwise - Tommy D doesn't deserve to ride it as the supported rider.
> ...


First of all, none of us knows what, if anything, Danielson has been "promised." I would not imagine he's been promised anything more than a spot on the 2007 Tour squad, if he's been promised anything. 

I think Danielson will place on the podium in the Vuelta this year, and I think he'll still be more than happy to ride in support of Levi in the Tour in 2007. Again, you just don't go into your first Tour expecting to be a protected rider. Just look at Paolo. He won the Giro for the second time in 2004. Yet he hasn't been protected in either of the last two Tours (and for good reason). The Tour is different from the other two GT's, and you don't just inherit leadership on good teams in your first try. Levi's actually the perfect signing, because he can take another shot or two at the overall in the Tour, while having Danielson ride in support (which will be a very valuable asset to Levi) and learn how to ride a GT as a GC contender.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Save your speculation fellas*

because as of right now the article is NOT "official". It could be true but it is not an official release.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*So it's NOT offical until YOU say so?*

It's posted on the site. 
thepaceline.com has OFFICAL NEWS and it's posted there. What wrong with that?

I guess we need YOU to say it's offical right? beacuse I posted it and I am full of crap, then it's not offical or real. 
You know so much more than me right??

BTW: it's on the MAIN PAGE now: http://www.thepaceline.com/

So I guess it's STILL NOT OFFICAL. can you please validate it!

EDIT: same wording as I posted yesterday.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

IT'S OFFICAL BOYS!
Its now on the front page for NON members!


----------

